# OMG ... animated becomes canon



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

Antares in "Charlie X" remastered
http://trekmovie.com/wp-content/uploads/charliexantares.jpg


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

I like it.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Didn't Lincoln Enterprises used to sell prints of that design?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Aww crud.

There goes my plan right out the window.

I was hoping they'd do something like this - I was just hoping it'd be my mesh.

Though for a freighter.....its pretty small.
I always thought the nacelles should be the same size as the Enterprise.

I'll go dig up mine, its on the other computer.
" I will not have a networked computer system on my ship, so long as I am in command".


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Hey awesome, I always liked that little ship!


----------



## rocketeer390 (Feb 2, 2007)

Wow! Now a good reason for a scratchbuild!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Kewel. I've got no problems with that. I especially like that it sorta pokes a stick at those rabid anti-Animated folks out there.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Neat! :thumbsup: 
I have blueprints of that design. 
I used it for a roleplaying game I ran.
The crew was *real happy * to have her.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Fantastic!! Except...in "More Tribbles" those are drones...I kind of wish they'd done the Huron from "The Pirates of Orion." Very glad to see these TAS designs being used though--and they can still use them to replace the Botany Bay in "The Ultimate Computer."


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Excellent point about that last, tho the ship in "The Ultimate Computer" was the _Woden_ and designated a DY-500, IIRC.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Just to save some clicking and research, here are some illustrative pics:

STOS:HD version:



















ST:TAS version:



















Lincoln Enterprises' print:










Being a big TAS fan, I'm a verrrrrrry happy fanboy, right now!


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hey, TAS was already canon as far as I'm concerned. But why did they use a ROBOT ship from "More Tribbles, More Troubles" instead of the _Huron_ type from "The Pirates Of Orion"?

Then again they do have an additional section affixed to the front end. Hmm. Interesting...


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Likely the bridge and living areas not needed by a robot ship. Looks like they thought that one out.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm betting that additional piece at the front is the crew section, and can be removed for automated operation.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I still want to see the Huron! 

...and I'm aware they call the Botany Bay the Woden in "Ultimate Computer"--it's still the Botany Bay footage...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I like that they did this. New, but familar.


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

*I like it.*

Kewl looking ship. Nice to see them tipping the hat to TAS.

Of course, it'll prolly open up the whole "what does the _Antares_ look like" debate again...

But on the plus side, kinda validates the design idea I've had kicking around for a scratch-built tramp freighter.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Here is my LW Sherman I was talking about earlier.
Its based off of blueprints that are floating around, and I'm tweeking it based on screen grabs from TAS.

The basics are there, and I'm fleshing out the details. And texturing and so forth are to follow.

For scale reference, the nacelles and deflector dish are off the shelf from my constitution.

........we now return to our regularly schedualed programing.


----------



## 137th Gebirg (Feb 13, 2006)

Jim NCC1701A said:


> Kewl looking ship. Nice to see them tipping the hat to TAS.
> 
> Of course, it'll prolly open up the whole "what does the _Antares_ look like" debate again...


Heh...I'll have to adequately fan the flames, then. 

Here's a schematic of the Sherman, off which the Lincoln Enterprises print was based: http://shipschematics.net/startrek/images/federation/cargoxporttug_sherman.jpg

It came from the following source:
Federation Reference Series - Volume 5
David John Nielsen & Star Fleet Printing Office, 1987

It seems to be the defacto schematic for this ship, and seems to be quite accurate when comparing to the original design which can be found here.

The ship known as the "Antares" class used in varying architectures throughout the TNG run is here:
http://shipschematics.net/startrek/images/federation/freighter_antares.jpg
http://shipschematics.net/startrek/images/federation/freighter_antares_upgrade1.jpg
http://shipschematics.net/startrek/images/federation/freighter_antares_upgrade2.jpg
http://shipschematics.net/startrek/images/federation/freighter_antares_upgrade3.jpg
http://shipschematics.net/startrek/images/federation/freighter_antares_upgrade4.jpg

My $.02 - Just because the TNG version is the Antares-class, does not, in any way mean that the ship shouldn't look different. No more than the USS Stargazer is of the Constellation Class and the USS Constellation is of the Constitution Class. Ergo, the USS Antares can easily be a part of the Sherman class without crushing future continuity.

It should also be mentioned that the Antares shown here is definitely not the exact same type of design as the Sherman-class. Others have mentioned the extra bridge module (for a robot ship!) and slight other design differences in the hull. This should probably be considered a Sherman-class sub-variant, in the same way that the Lantree, Saratoga (from DS9) and the Bozeman are Miranda sub-variants.

And for those who like the USS Huron, here ye be:
http://shipschematics.net/startrek/images/federation/freighter_huron.jpg

Plus the Independence, which was a fan-made design loosely based on the Huron - a little more boxy and symmetrical:
http://shipschematics.net/startrek/images/federation/freighter_independence.jpg

Source: General Plans - U.S.S. Independence
Geoffrey Mandel & Pan Galactic Press, 1976


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

Thanks for the links Jim.

Personally, I'm just glad they didn't use the TNG _Antares_.
Or the _Merchantman_ from TSFS...
But that's just me


----------



## MasaoOkazaki (Apr 1, 2002)

There's a more accurate set of Robot cargo ship blueprints by David Winfrey from 1989. You can see the cover here (http://www.cygnus-x1.net/links/lcars/covers/1301.jpg).

The Lincoln print seems to be painted over an animation cel. I don't think it's based on the Sherman schematics from FRS, which are a bit off.


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

Thasian ship??
http://trekmovie.com/wp-content/uploads/charliex/new_charliex_06.jpg
Guess I never really paid too much attention to the dialogue in that ep.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I think they did a great job on the Thasian ship. It was just indistinct enough and the glowing green effect tied it in perfectly with the Thasian's appearance.

My favorite line:

"I WANT TO STAY!--STAY!--STAY!--STAY!--STAY!--STAY . . . !"


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Yeah the Thasian ship is definitely cool!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I hate to say it.....but I do like most of the work, done by CBS. If it wasn't for the photos, I would not have seen the new stuff, since I pick up the local station.


----------



## Sarvek (Jun 10, 2005)

I am very happy to see a real nod to TAS with the design of the Antares. :thumbsup: That really makes my day. I hope that the creators keep on nodding to TAS throughout the remastering of TOS. What would really be nice would be to see some other shuttles other than the Class F. If they can come up with the Antares they can come up with some other ships that really nod to the TAS. :thumbsup:


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I don't know how much opportunity there would be to do new shuttles since in about every episode where shuttles are shown they also use the full size prop and interior set for the Galileo.

I loved the use of the TAS design for the Antares--when is somebody going to kit the cargo drone and the Huron? I'm not a fan of the Independence variant shown above but I LOVE the Huron, I would kill for a model of that.

...and I liked the DESIGN of the Thasian ship, just hated the effect--why not fade it in and out like the original? It looked like a transparency that they just slid into the frame--it really took me out of one of the great TOS dramatic scenes.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

IIRC, you could use a slightly different designed shuttle for "The Menagerie" when Commodore Mendez and Kirk try to catch _Enterprise_. Kirk & Mendez are beamed to Enterprise, if memory serves. It'd be a perfect opportunity to give us something more akin to a runabout - or at least a shuttlecraft that's a bit larger and with perhaps larger nacelles.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Griffworks said:


> IIRC, you could use a slightly different designed shuttle for "The Menagerie" when Commodore Mendez and Kirk try to catch _Enterprise_. Kirk & Mendez are beamed to Enterprise, if memory serves. It'd be a perfect opportunity to give us something more akin to a runabout - or at least a shuttlecraft that's a bit larger and with perhaps larger nacelles.


How about the shuttle/cruiser _Aurora_ used at the beginning of "The Way to Eden?" 

Talk about a ship that needs to be changed!

_Yea, brother!_


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

"shuttle" or the cruiser that Sevrin and his followers stole? If so, I sort of agree w/you - but at the same time don't. The reason I don't is 'cause I like seeing non-"standard" designs and I'd have to say that the S.S. Aurora (right? I'm going from memory) that they used - simple re-used of the Tholian model by turning it around and adding some small nacelles to it - definitely doesn't look like a lot of the standard Fed ships. 

Still, I doubt I'd be all that upset if they gave us something different - even something like the TAS ship that Harry Mudd stole/was using in... "More Troubles, More Tribbles", I think it was?

Yea brother, that'd _reach_, man!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Well, I'm betting we get a new Harry Mudd ship in "Mudd's Women." As for "The Menagerie," that episode has already been done by CBS Digital, and the full size shuttle mockup is clearly shown in "The Way to Eden."


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

Griffworks said:


> IIRC, you could use a slightly different designed shuttle for "The Menagerie" ...


That shuttle has sailed
http://www.startrek.com/custom/include/feature/bst/tos-enhanced/tos-016b/pop.html
I suppose they could revisit....


PerfesserCoffee said:


> How about the shuttle used in "The Way to Eden?"


I don't think it is referred to as shuttle in the dialogue (I thought freighter but I only see web references to "space cruiser")
[EDIT:OOPS ... forgot space hippies steal an E shuttle later in the ep..]
It's a near certainty that CBS Digital will not use the repurposed original Tholian ship but it would be funny if they reused their "Enterprise"-y Tholian with some heavily plated nacelles.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Ooops! Didn't remember that "The Menagerie" had already been re-done. 

I automatically dismissed the shuttlecraft for "The Way To Eden", given that it the full-scale mock-up appears in the episode. I don't know how good their CGI work would be for something like that, but am sort of thinking it might not be feasible. The _S.S. Aurora_, tho, is another story, IMNSHO.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Griffworks said:


> . . . The _S.S. Aurora_, tho, is another story, IMNSHO.


I should have been more clear in the first post--I meant to point out the _Aurora_ as being suitable for replacement. (I forgot that the _Galileo II_ was also in that episode.) 

I hate that Tholian thing they used at the beginning. If they keep the basic shape when they redo it, they need to alter it more to make it look more Feddy in nature.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

If they change the AURORA, it will change the Laws of Time and Space.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> If they change the AURORA, it will change the Laws of Time and Space.


I think Kirk would call them the "Gentle Suggestions of Time and Space..." :roll:


----------

